# Idiots



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...cident-report-one-making-terroristic-threats/

Why would they do this before the biggest game of the year. How dumb do you have to be


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

T


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

> No charges have been filed. This story will be updated when more details are released.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

Richt will sweep it under the rug like always


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt will sweep it under the rug like always



Maybe he'll take a play from Saban and handle it in-house..


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

The key word is no charges were filed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't believe that junk at all. Not at all! Not saying it's not true, but from what all I've seen and read, Isaiah McKenzie is a good dude.

If guilty, I'll be the first to say boot him from the team. I''m not buying it, though.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> The key word is no charges were filed.



they left out the word "yet" because it is "still under investigation"


----------



## jasper181 (Sep 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt will sweep it under the rug like always



Since when does Richt sweep things under the rug? He has always been hard on his guys even when it hurt the team, you must have him confused with Jimbo .


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 29, 2015)

yahoo to but Mackenzie was only one arrested rest of them are witnesses.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...ccused-of--terroristic-threats-194323870.html


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> they left out the word "yet" because it is "still under investigation"



Of course it's still under investigation, and as it should be. There was no arrest that night because the responding officers didn't think it was necessary (after speaking to several witnesses), according to what I've read online. Maybe there's some video.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmmmm. 

Thugs, all of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt will sweep it under the rug like always



Bull, Richt has a lot of faults and most will tell you I am not one of his bigger fans, but sweeping things under the rug is not among them. He would be considered a rank amateur at this compared to Saban.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Of course it's still under investigation, and as it should be. There was no arrest that night because the responding officers didn't think it was necessary (after speaking to several witnesses), according to what I've read online. Maybe there's some video.



NO!!!!!  Court of public opinion dictates they must be punished now!!!!!!1  Rabble.  Rabble rabble!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Rangers, power up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> they left out the word "yet" because it is "still under investigation"



I'm guessing the investigation will be concluded sometime Sunday am.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Of course it's still under investigation, and as it should be. There was no arrest that night because the responding officers didn't think it was necessary (after speaking to several witnesses), according to what I've read online. Maybe there's some video.



I'm guessing the other 4 players disagreed with the accusalator about what was said.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Rangers, power up!



If it makes you feel better.  I actually high fived the screen.  Unfortunately, nothing happened.

Seriously, should McKenzie be sat out until the facts come out?  Personally, I don't think so.  Some on here have stated that they feel that's the way these things should be handled.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm guessing the investigation will be concluded sometime Sunday am.



How long did that Jameis Winston investigation last? Oh, wait, how long did it take for an investigation to even begin?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm guessing the other 4 players disagreed with the accusalator about what was said.



Well if that's the case, he must be innocent.


----------



## Horns (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't believe this for a minute


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> How long did that Jameis Winston investigation last? Oh, wait, how long did it take for an investigation to even begin?



I'm not even talking about Winston.  I'm just talking in general.  Believe it or not, I don't make every thread about Winston.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Thugs, all of them.



yep. Richt will turn a blind eye this week.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm guessing the investigation will be concluded sometime Sunday am.




surely not!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> If it makes you feel better.  I actually high fived the screen.  Unfortunately, nothing happened.
> 
> Seriously, should McKenzie be sat out until the facts come out?  Personally, I don't think so.  Some on here have stated that they feel that's the way these things should be handled.



There's several days before Saturday, and there's plenty of time to try and talk to as many people as possible, who were there. If what I was told led me to believe nothing happened, I would play him. If I didn't like what I was told, he'd sit. We got time. Hopefully there's nothing to this story.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Seriously, should McKenzie be sat out until the facts come out?  Personally, I don't think so.



Me either.



SpotandStalk said:


> Well if that's the case, he must be innocent.



Didn't say that but you know what Shakespeare said about mad wimmenz.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not even talking about Winston.  I'm just talking in general.  Believe it or not, I don't make every thread about Winston.



LOL

I wasn't talking to you! Look who I quoted!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm guessing the other 4 players disagreed with the accusalator about what was said.



This!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

I want to win so whatever we got to do to win this game let's do it. My life's well being is riding on this game. I want that nc sticker on my truck. That yeti sticker is not that big. There is room.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> How long did that Jameis Winston investigation last? Oh, wait, how long did it take for an investigation to even begin?



A long time. 

Seems Uga is following suit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> I want to win so whatever we got to do to win this game let's do it. My life's well being of riding on this game. I want that nc sticker on my truck. That yeti sticker is not that big. There is room.



I want to pound my chest around here and rub it in! 

Dang on it, I've suffered way too long over these UGA football seasons. I'm ready to cut loose. I'm tired of suffering! 

BEAT BAMA! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> The key word is no charges were filed.



That's a bunch of words...go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> I want to win so whatever we got to do to win this game let's do it. My life's well being of riding on this game. I want that nc sticker on my truck. That yeti sticker is not that big. There is room.



Finally someone with some cents. 






















Yes I meant sense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I want to pound my chest around here and rub it in!
> 
> Dang on it, I've suffered way too long over these UGA football seasons. I'm ready to cut loose. I'm tired of suffering!
> 
> ...






Now we all thugzzzz.



Except Tech, they don't have thugs. Their record is proof.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt will sweep it under the rug like always



A gold star needs to be given to you for the most ridiculous and dumbest post of the day in the Sports Forum. There's not a coach in all of college football that handles player punishment better then Richt. If he has a fault when it comes to player punishment it's the fact that he's too forthcoming about the situation usually.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we all thugzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Tech, they don't have thugs. Their record is proof.



Glad to be a part of the Thug family!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

kid's lucky that the girl didn't have a pistol in her purse, or she could have shot him dead on the spot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> kid's lucky that the girl didn't have a pistol in her purse, or she could have shot him dead on the spot.



Reckon that would slow these athletes down a bit?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Reckon that would slow these athletes down a bit?



Kids in general,...had a young punk threaten me Saturday night, said "he'd get his pistol"...he was drunk with 5 of his buddies, you know the type, shirt tails untucked , scraggily beards, baseball caps with flat brims, "cool college kids".
These guys looked like athletes as well tall, broad shouldered but that's not the point, it's the attitude.
I laughed at him, he called me "an old man" which I am, and asked him wouldn't it be embarrassing for "an old man to whip his behind" to which he said " i'll get my pistol" 
I jsut smiled and bet him that I could get to mine before he got to his...his attitude straightened up a bit after that.
Ridiculous.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I jsut smiled and bet him that I could get to mine before he got to his...his attitude straightened up a bit after that.



Kids today!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Kids in general,...had a young punk threaten me Saturday night, said "he'd get his pistol"...he was drunk with 5 of his buddies, you know the type, shirt tails untucked , scraggily beards, baseball caps with flat brims, "cool college kids".
> These guys looked like athletes as well tall, broad shouldered but that's not the point, it's the attitude.
> I laughed at him, he called me "an old man" which I am, and asked him wouldn't it be embarrassing for "an old man to whip his behind" to which he said " i'll get my pistol"
> I jsut smiled and bet him that I could get to mine before he got to his...his attitude straightened up a bit after that.
> Ridiculous.



Thug material!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Kids in general,...had a young punk threaten me Saturday night, said "he'd get his pistol"...he was drunk with 5 of his buddies, you know the type, shirt tails untucked , scraggily beards, baseball caps with flat brims, "cool college kids".
> These guys looked like athletes as well tall, broad shouldered but that's not the point, it's the attitude.
> I laughed at him, he called me "an old man" which I am, and asked him wouldn't it be embarrassing for "an old man to whip his behind" to which he said " i'll get my pistol"
> I jsut smiled and bet him that I could get to mine before he got to his...his attitude straightened up a bit after that.
> Ridiculous.





yep,. know the type well. 

unfortunately.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 29, 2015)

If he did anything wrong he would have been arrested. Athens PD have never cut Georgia players any slack. It's a hearsay incident. Nothing will come of it. Mc will play and he should. I hope he has a huge game! I hope he _kills_ Bama!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> If he did anything wrong he would have been arrested. Athens PD have never cut Georgia players any slack. It's a hearsay incident. Nothing will come of it. Mc will play and he should. I hope he has a huge game! I hope he _kills_ Bama!!



Thread killer!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 29, 2015)

Richt sweeps it under the rug..dawgs win the nat champ. Then come to find out it was true..wins vacated. Heard it here first.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt sweeps it under the rug..dawgs win the nat champ. Then come to find out it was true..wins vacated. Heard it here first.



I have great news for you! Should Tennessee find itself having to vacate wins from this year, y'all won't have many to vacate.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> Since when does Richt sweep things under the rug? He has always been hard on his guys even when it hurt the team, you must have him confused with Jimbo .



He does it every week 

He"s at the police station now offering free crap


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt sweeps it under the rug..dawgs win the nat champ. Then come to find out it was true..wins vacated. Heard it here first.



I'll take it!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. Richt will turn a blind eye this week.



What a shame to

That's just wrong for him to do


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt sweeps it under the rug..dawgs win the nat champ. Then come to find out it was true..wins vacated. Heard it here first.








That would be awesome!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> If he did anything wrong he would have been arrested. Athens PD have never cut Georgia players any slack. It's a hearsay incident. Nothing will come of it. Mc will play and he should. I hope he has a huge game! I hope he _kills_ Bama!!



Hope died with Obama.   Enjoy the loss.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> That would be awesome!



I wouldnt even mind if they won the nc if all that happned hahaha!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 29, 2015)

Moral of the story: Tip your waitstaff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wouldnt even mind if they won the nc if all that happned hahaha!



It doesn't matter now if they do win.

There will always be the McKenzie asterisk beside it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we all thugzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Tech, they don't have thugs. Their record is proof.









We're thuglezz.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Well he was at practice today......rumor has it that Alabama tried to set him up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2015)

If this was true, he would be under the jail.  Athens PD hates UGA players and they do whatever they can to make sure they know who's boss.  This ain't Tallahassee, if a player does something, they get locked away and the key thrown away.  Remember Crowell, they treated him like Massachusetts police treated Aron Hernandez, and he was innocent.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

Richt should be fined for not kicking them off the team.  This is ridiculous


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're thuglezz.



not in my book. you one big nassy thug Quack


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

dogzzz making terror threats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not in my book. you one big nassy thug Quack


----------



## alphachief (Sep 29, 2015)

Thugs!  UGA THUGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Thugs!  UGA THUGS!



Well, I guess that means you'll be rootin' for Georgia, Saturday! Might as well have 2 Thug teams to root for.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't believe it when it first saw it, but I'm still trying to figure out what "terror threats" means. Whenever I hear that term I think of threatening to kill a lot of people. And if he did threaten someone, he would have been arrested on spot


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 29, 2015)

Nothing Good ever happens at Chili's after midnight!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 29, 2015)

Athens PD has his back! Thug life baby


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Athens PD has his back! Thug life baby



4-0......The only reason he isn't in jail.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, I guess that means you'll be rootin' for Georgia, Saturday! Might as well have 2 Thug teams to root for.



Got the Tide Rolling over the Thug Dogs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 4-0......The only reason he isn't in jail.



he can thank spurrier.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he can thank spurrier.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

It only took Saban 3 days to come up with a story about UGA players?? Give it a couple more days and we'll have a Hernandez on the roster...

UGA has the bama faithful and coaches worried... 

Oh wait... Saban will have a press conference claiming Chubb was the 2nd shooter on the grassy Nole...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wouldnt even mind if they won the nc if all that happned hahaha!



About the ONLY thing the Vols could hang their hat on....

Vols suck and you know it! You are just the last Vol posting around here.. It will all change in a couple of weeks!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're thuglezz.



When we go thug we do it right - see Crittenden and the dude trying to sell 100 lbs of whacky weed. None of this kiddy stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

When I read the title of this thread I thought it was about the players. Silly me.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> When I read the title of this thread I thought it was about the players. Silly me.




We is the playas $Boss$


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> We is the playas $Boss$



Put me in coach I'm ready to play.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 30, 2015)

.....they are stupid,all I have to say about it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> .....they are stupid,all I have to say about it.



yep. an ethical coach would suspend them or making threats.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:
			
		

> If this was true, he would be under the jail. Athens PD hates UGA players and they do whatever they can to make sure they know who's boss. This ain't Tallahassee, if a player does something, they get locked away and the key thrown away. Remember Crowell, they treated him like Massachusetts police treated Aron Hernandez, and he was innocent.



^^^^^ This!  I worked with a guy who is now with Athens-Clarke County PD, he was the epitome of a Barney Fife...everybody would submit to his authoritay!  He was the officer involved in an incident with a couple of UGA players a couple of years ago.  No slack will be given in that town to players.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> There's several days before Saturday, and there's plenty of time to try and talk to as many people as possible, who were there. If what I was told led me to believe nothing happened, I would play him. If I didn't like what I was told, he'd sit. We got time. Hopefully there's nothing to this story.



This.



Silver Britches said:


> LOL
> 
> I wasn't talking to you! Look who I quoted!


I guess reading really is fundamental.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> This.



approval to play a thug from a fsu fan... Classic


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 30, 2015)

Slingblade said:


> ^^^^^ This!  I worked with a guy who is now with Athens-Clarke County PD, he was the epitome of a Barney Fife...everybody would submit to his authoritay!  He was the officer involved in an incident with a couple of UGA players a couple of years ago.  No slack will be given in that town to players.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Richt will make it disappear.. no worries


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> approval to play a thug from a fsu fan... Classic



For the best example of how NOT to handle a situation like this, see: Harris, Treon.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 30, 2015)

I see Richt and the PD came to an agreement


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I see Richt and the PD came to an agreement



GOOD, ...I don't want to hear any excuses


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> GOOD, ...I don't want to hear any excuses



Oh, it'll be something


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Case closed!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> GOOD, ...I don't want to hear any excuses



Excuses... Coming from a Bama fan... Priceless!


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 30, 2015)

Must have been a bad girl if he thought it would take five football players to take her down. May be a potential challenger for that Rousy girl.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

No charges because it was all bogus... Looks like she was a bama fan...
https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ie-will-not-face-charges-over-chilis-incident


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2015)

Police have closed case and determined that she was not telling the truth.  No arrests will be made, no charges will be filed.   I guess the only idiots are those who bought this bogus story hook, line and sinker before the facts came out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

uga has a bagman too


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Police have closed case and determined that she was not telling the truth.  No arrests will be made, no charges will be filed.   I guess the only idiots are those who bought this bogus story hook, line and sinker before the facts came out.



"Facts" huh? Hey even the tallahassee police said that the lady accusing jameis was lying based on "facts" so your prolly right the po po got it right..stupid girl.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No charges because it was all bogus... Looks like she was a bama fan...



Saban will do *anything* to win.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2015)

Idiots


----------



## chocolate dog (Sep 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I guess the only idiots are those who bought this bogus story hook, line and sinker before the facts came out.



You mean like most of you Mutt fans did with Jameis and FSU over the ALLEGED rape case?  

Oh and for the record, everything ive read did NOT say anything about APD determining she wasnt telling the truth.   It says she decided not to press charges.  Big difference but you go on believing whatever supports your agenda 

I hope Roll Tide pounds the Dawgs into the ground.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Police have closed case and determined that she was not telling the truth.  No arrests will be made, no charges will be filed.   I guess the only idiots are those who bought this bogus story hook, line and sinker before the facts came out.





Where did you read that the cops determined she was lying?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2015)

for those that wondered what the elements of the crime were


16-11-37 - Terroristic threats and acts; penalties

O.C.G.A. 16-11-37 (2010)
16-11-37. Terroristic threats and acts; penalties 


(a) A person commits the offense of a terroristic threat when he or she threatens to commit any crime of violence, to release any hazardous substance, as such term is defined in Code Section 12-8-92, or to burn or damage property with the purpose of terrorizing another or of causing the evacuation of a building, place of assembly, or facility of public transportation or otherwise causing serious public inconvenience or in reckless disregard of the risk of causing such terror or inconvenience. No person shall be convicted under this subsection on the uncorroborated testimony of the party to whom the threat is communicated.

(b) A person commits the offense of a terroristic act when:

(1) He or she uses a burning or flaming cross or other burning or flaming symbol or flambeau with the intent to terrorize another or another's household;

(2) While not in the commission of a lawful act, he or she shoots at or throws an object at a conveyance which is being operated or which is occupied by passengers; or

(3) He or she releases any hazardous substance or any simulated hazardous substance under the guise of a hazardous substance for the purpose of terrorizing another or of causing the evacuation of a building, place of assembly, or facility of public transportation or otherwise causing serious public inconvenience or in reckless disregard of the risk of causing such terror or inconvenience.

(c) A person convicted of the offense of a terroristic threat shall be punished by a fine of not more than $1,000.00 or by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than five years, or both. A person convicted of the offense of a terroristic act shall be punished by a fine of not more than $5,000.00 or by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than ten years, or both; provided, however, that if any person suffers a serious physical injury as a direct result of an act giving rise to a conviction under this Code section, the person so convicted shall be punished by a fine of not more than $250,000.00 or imprisonment for not less than five nor more than 40 years, or both.

(d) A person who commits or attempts to commit a terroristic threat or act with the intent to retaliate against any person for:

(1) Attending a judicial or administrative proceeding as a witness, attorney, judge, clerk of court, deputy clerk of court, court reporter, probation officer, or party or producing any record, document, or other object in a judicial or official proceeding; or

(2) Providing to a law enforcement officer, adult or juvenile probation officer, prosecuting attorney, or judge any information relating to the commission or possible commission of an offense under the laws of this state or of the United States or a violation of conditions of bail, pretrial release, probation, or parole

shall be guilty of the offense of a terroristic threat or act and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished, for a terroristic threat, by imprisonment for not less than five nor more than ten years or by a fine of not less than $50,000.00, or both, and, for a terroristic act, by imprisonment for not less than five nor more than 20 years or by a fine of not less than $100,000.00, or both.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 30, 2015)

It is over.

The chick has said she will not press charges.

Move on and (FIRE MAHLZONIE!!!)


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2015)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It is over.
> 
> The chick has said she will not press charges.
> 
> Move on and (FIRE MAHLZONIE!!!)





wonder who cut her the check? 

T


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Where did you read that the cops determined she was lying?



It just sounds like something Bama fans would believe.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2015)

She will never be able to go back to Alabama again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2015)

well...when they were questioning her the ACC PC saw this and decided not to pursue the investigation....I'm sure her unacceptable  waitressing skills and subsequent minimal tip had nothing to do with her loss of cool. I guess the Andalusia and Huntsville Food Service Academy has lost it's edge in handling low tippers.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> well...when they were questioning her the ACC PC saw this and decided not to pursue the investigation....I'm sure her unacceptable  waitressing skills and subsequent minimal tip had nothing to do with her loss of cool. I guess the Andalusia and Huntsville Food Service Academy has lost it's edge in handling low tippers.



It's probably time for her to get her resume current and start checking Monster.com. Her income just took a significant hit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's probably time for her to get her resume current and start checking Monster.com. Her income just took a significant hit.



she will end up at the chicken plant working as the beak grinder if dog fans haven't already filled all positions.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> she will end up at the chicken plant working as the beak grinder if dog fans haven't already filled all positions.



If she's lucky. They are Dawg fans too. She should consider moving back to Loachapoka, AL and getting that job back at the Sooshy restaurant.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2015)

Loachapoka, AL!?!?  wow.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Loachapoka, AL!?!?  wow.



It's the home of Syrup Sopping Day. pop -135

http://www.syrupsopping.org/


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Loachapoka, AL!?!?  wow.



Was her name Chantrell?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2015)

hey now watch out loachapoka is in Lee county. Them's good people!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Must have been a bad girl if he thought it would take five football players to take her down. May be a potential challenger for that Rousy girl.



walukabuck, that's something I keyed in on when I first read the story. What she said made no sense at all. Why would he need to go get 5 other guys to cause her harm? That, to me, sounds like someone trying to get as many players in trouble as possible. Then again, I wasn't there and I sure hope she wasn't threatened.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2015)

Go chocolate dog


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go chocolate dog



CD seems very angry, rip.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2015)

#ThePayOff


----------



## maker4life (Sep 30, 2015)

Chubb gave her some of his autograph money.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2015)

Just win baby, rise up, finish the drill, all in...and whatever else.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

just dont pooch kick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2015)

Throwback said:


> hey now watch out loachapoka is in Lee county. Them's good people!



located a convenient 5 miles from Jordan Hare Stadium. Oh, and they cancelled the syrup festival this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> located a convenient 5 miles from Jordan Hare Stadium. Oh, and they cancelled the syrup festival this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> hey now watch out loachapoka is in Lee county. Them's good people!



I'm sure they all are ... because there are no branches in those family trees!  

You know why there are no CSI shows filmed in Bammer.  Because all of the DNA is the same through out the state!

Don't you bunch of DAWGS haters look dumb as bricks now.  McKinsey is a good kid and this waitress is obviously either a bammer fan or crazy.  I'm sure Mathew6 is looking for her now to see if she wants to get married!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I'm sure they all are ... because there are no branches in those family trees!
> 
> You know why there are no CSI shows filmed in Bammer.  Because all of the DNA is the same through out the state!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

morning dawgsux.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs for truth!!!! Ha


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and they cancelled the syrup festival this year.



Say it ain't so Joe! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Say it ain't so Joe!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------

